# Tactic or True feelings?



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok, so H called and had got stopped here in town tonight. So I went up and picked him up and we went out to eat. At the end of the meal his eyes started watering. 

We pulled up at the truck and he started sobbing crying, saying how sorry he was. Said he prayed to God while I was at church today that I would forgive him. He said he never meant to hurt me from his EA's.( cause he never thought I'd find out)...

So I texted his XW and I asked her if he ever tried this with her. She said oh yes, and said he told her that she was the best thing that ever happened to him,,( hmmm funny I heard the same exact words)... 

Just hard for me to sympathize with him.. I felt very cold towards him... I just dropped him back off at his truck and came home..


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Good. Don't let him play you. The guy is a sociopath. Stay on course.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm trying... I just feel like I have "emotionally" disconnected from him so much, that it is hard for me to feel sympathy for him. 

He can cry and apologize every minute of the day, even coming out confessing all his lies, it is not changing my decision.

I know I will hear the begging, but I am still going to have to separate from him. He has just drained everything out of me.

It's time for me to take care of me now.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Numb in Ohio said:


> I'm trying... I just feel like I have "emotionally" disconnected from him so much, that it is hard for me to feel sympathy for him.
> 
> He can cry and apologize every minute of the day, even coming out confessing all his lies, it is not changing my decision.
> 
> ...


good for you


----------



## mrmagoo (Feb 21, 2012)

At least he's sorry.... Mine basically gives me the finger and blames the EA all on me............ am growing tired of the game.....


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Have either of you filed for divorce?


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Have either of you filed for divorce?



Not yet.. that's next step.


----------

